# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Screen Click AI - OsrsBot writted on Python (OpenSource)

## Suirdna

Repository!
Link:*GitHub - Suirdna/python-screen_click_ai: Screen Click Ai - Old school Runescape game bot using OpenCV

Bot test videos
combat_fighter script:*OSRS BotEngine (OpenCv) (Screen Click Ai 0.26v) (Combat_Fighter script) - YouTube
mythical_cape script:*sca 0 26v - YouTube
sapphire_ring_crafting script:*ScreenClick 0.1 / 02.10.2018 - YouTube
How to install Python for SCA?
Link:*python-screen_click_ai/setup.md at master . Suirdna/python-screen_click_ai . GitHub


What is SCA?
The Screen Click AI project, abbreviated as SCA, was launched on December 1, 2018.

SCA - This is an Old School Runescape Client written in the Python programming language and using advanced computer technology, like OpenCV (Computer Vision).

The client simulates mouse movements, camera movements, button presses and interacts independently with in-game chats.

SCA Client is designed to work only with officially recognized Jagex clients such as Old School Runescape Official, OSBuddy and Runelite.
The client task is facilitate the game process and complete quests of varying difficulty such as upgrading Combat levels, moving character from point A to point B and earning game currency.

SCA Client currently performs tasks such as:

Combat Training

Attack
Defense
Strength
Magic
Range
Cooking Training

Crafting Training

Fishing Training

Fletching Training

Herblore Training

And also:

(F2P) Sapphire Ring Money making Method
(P2P) Death Rune Money making Method
Additionally, the player can create personal scripts using methods and templates available in the SCA bot library.

SCA Client has a specially programmed Anti-Anti-Cheat system that fights against the Jagex Ames Anti-Cheat system, which helps prevent user account blocking.
More information about the Ames Anti-Cheat system can be found here:*http://oldschoolrunescape.wikia.com/wiki/Random_events.

SCA Client, December 16, 2018 was first enabled in Expert mode and helped the player character reach 120 Combat level.
During the experiment, the SCA Client was active 24 hours a day, seven days a week and demonstrated its potential against the Ames Anti-Cheat system without receiving a user account lockout and completing a player-defined task.

SCA Client will evolve over time and its task functionality will only increase. In the future, it is planned to provide the player with a special feature set that will allow the development of private solutions of various complexity tasks and their proper use.
Script examples

./screen_click_ai/script/a_free

autotyper
combat_fighter
iron_ore_mining
sapphire_ring_crafting
./screen_click_ai/script/a_member

bow_fletching
fish_cooking
herb_cleaning
marrentill_tar
mythical_cape (Crafting)
nz_training (Nightmare Zone script)
./screen_click_ai/script/p_farm

death_rune_buy
./screen_click_ai/script/x_developer

developer_tools (Check coordination)
template (Clean script template)
./screen_click_ai/script/x_modules

camera_view (Bot moves Camera using WASD)
gps (Coordination grid) - Unstable
init
logout (Auto logout module)
object_detection (NPC detection / AMES detection)
send_mail (Bot send email to user)
server_choose () - Unstable

----------


## Pyscript

Hi, un saludo, me preguntaba si con aleatorizar los clicks, movimiento del punto A al B del ratón, tiempo aleatorio y descansos, a todo esto también le añado menos de 6 horas de juego, se podrá evitar el bloqueo de la cuenta?

----------

